# Steps to take with no experience



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Apply to your local IBEW hall now. Your lack of formal experience will not hurt you in the slightest. Your degree always counts for something, just not what you think it will count for.

Welcome to the site and hopefully welcome to the trade.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SlurpeeGuru said:


> Hey everybody! I recently graduated from UCSB with a bachelors in psychology. However the closer I came to graduation the more I realized that I didn't want to work in that field and would prefer a career where I'm more active and can work with my hands.
> 
> I've been looking into applying for an apprenticeship program but I'm worried that my lack of formal experience in this field is going to make things difficult for me. I was wondering if I should just apply now or is there other steps you all recommend that I take first? Also, does my degree count for anything even though it's in a completely unrelated field? Thankfully I transferred in so it only left me with half the debt of a 4 year student...


Pull out the yellow pages look under electrical contractors and let your fingers do the walking.

And why to heck would you get a degree that it seems 90% of the girls in college are getting that lands them a job working for the county government making 38,000.00 a year.

There is something seriously wrong with our system of education and it aint't a lack of funding.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Start here:
http://www.ocett.org/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you earned a 4 yr degree in psychology. if you continue for another 8 yrs or so you can get a doctorate and possibly work in clinical psychology and maybe do some real good in the world, especially with all the nut jobs out in cali. all twisting wires together will get you is food on your table (maybe). do some good. JMO


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wildleg said:


> you earned a 4 yr degree in psychology. if you continue for another 8 yrs or so you can get a doctorate and possibly work in clinical psychology and maybe do some real good in the world, especially with all the nut jobs out in cali. all twisting wires together will get you is food on your table (maybe). do some good. JMO


Him and 10,000 others for a 100 jobs.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

brian john said:


> Him and 10,000 others for a 100 jobs.


well, maybe that's something he should have considered prior to graduating with a degree in psych. It should be noted that a degree in psych could still allow him to continue his education and get multiple other degrees which could be very useful.

BTW, in case you didn't know it, the demand for psychologists is on the rise:
http://psychology.about.com/od/careersinpsychology/a/joboutlook.htm


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wildleg said:


> well, maybe that's something he should have considered prior to graduating with a degree in psych. It should be noted that a degree in psych could still allow him to continue his education and get multiple other degrees which could be very useful.


95% of the degrees have the ability to advance to a higher level, and surprisingly (who would have thought) universities are pushing this. A friends daughter was told in Orientation at American University that they should not even consider a 4 year degree but should plan on 6 years going for a masters.


----------



## SlurpeeGuru (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everybody. I understand that continuing my education in psychology may not make much sense. When I was going through college I was planning on getting licensed as a marriage and family therapist. Nothing else really caught my interest and by the time I realized it's not something I want to do it was too late and I figured I might as well just finish up and get the degree. Fortunately I can still apply, and will be applying, to non-psychology masters programs in some schools so I'll have some options open . One nearby would even let me apply for a masters in civil engineering but getting accepted would take a miracle. I just hate how much these universities rip you off. It costs $60 just to apply. Guess it's their way of letting people know they're going to be losing a lot of money for the next few years.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe with your psychology degree you can figure out why all the border brothers think they have to pizz and crap on the toiled seat?Always a framer or sheet-rocker.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

SlurpeeGuru said:


> Hey everybody! *I recently graduated from UCSB with a bachelors in psychology.* However the closer I came to graduation the more I realized that I didn't want to work in that field and would prefer a career where I'm more active and can work with my hands.
> 
> I've been looking into applying for an apprenticeship program but I'm worried that my lack of formal experience in this field is going to make things difficult for me. I was wondering if I should just apply now or is there other steps you all recommend that I take first? Also, does my degree count for anything even though it's in a completely unrelated field? Thankfully I transferred in so it only left me with half the debt of a 4 year student...


...apply for a job with Cletis Electric, its a win win for us all :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

SlurpeeGuru said:


> Hey everybody! I recently graduated from UCSB with a bachelors in psychology. However the closer I came to graduation the more I realized that I didn't want to work in that field and would prefer a career where I'm more active and can work with my hands.
> 
> I've been looking into applying for an apprenticeship program but I'm worried that my lack of formal experience in this field is going to make things difficult for me. I was wondering if I should just apply now or is there other steps you all recommend that I take first? Also, does my degree count for anything even though it's in a completely unrelated field? Thankfully I transferred in so it only left me with half the debt of a 4 year student...


I started out in the trade without having any background at all. They counted 500 hours for high school and that's it lol. You can make it, start now.


----------

